# Asus Zenfone 2 or something else



## Krekeris (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi boys. I was looking to change my old Nokia Lumia 920 to something new. So decided to pick Zenfone 2 (ZE551ML), but maybe I`m missing some other good options. 

All I want is good screen, OS running smooth and decent battery life. Budget is about 300 euros.


----------



## Komshija (Sep 12, 2016)

It's a good phone, but unpractical. It depends whether you really need a phone over 5" or not. Keep in mind that anything over 140mm in length and over 70 mm in width is just too big to operate with one hand or to use comfortably.
Thus, if you really need phablet (phones with 5.1"or bigger screen), than this Asus is not a bad idea.
HTC One X9 has much more powerful CPU and faster RAM, but weaker graphic. That's not an issue unless you are buying phone primarily to play games on it. Lenovo Vibe X3 seems wise choice with slightly less powerful Snapdragon CPU (compared to HTC's Mediatek 6795) but more powerful GPU. Huawei Honor 8 is also good choice that is slightly superior to Asus Zenfone 2. Other good option would be LeTV 1S X501 which has similar characteristics to HTC One X9.

If you need comfortable phone with reasonable dimensions, than I would recommend Xiaomi Mi4s, Lenovo Zuk Z2 or a little bit older but powerful Lenovo Vibe X2 which has very positive reviews in my country and in neighbouring countries.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 23, 2016)

I received the Zenfone 2 to review and keep. It was a fantastic phone in all areas especially price and I had the 64GB version which was nice. That said i gave it to my wife as I had an LG G4 at the time and didn't see the need for it even though I felt it was the better phone at the time. But at about 6-8 months of daily use it started having all sorts of issues, locking up, and the camera stopped working all together too. After some research I found that camera failure was very common and Asus never tried to fix it. Even a year later i looked into it as I still have the phone but still no fix. I bought my Wife a iPhone 6s to replace it and she has been happy ever since. 

So yeah I would stay away from that phone myself.


----------

